# [WTS] Wheeleez 49CM Baloon Tires



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Good/great condition. 1 inch hub. Have 4 available, but only looking to sell 2 at the moment unless someone wants to take all 4.

Pics upon request.

Retail for $162/EA. Price is $100/EA delivered. Will not ship. Located in Asheville, NC. Am also willing to drive up to 1.5 hours away if you live in an area or would like to meet in an area that has a nice place to hike.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Price is now $90/EA. If you buy a set of 2 or all 4 we'll negotiate a discount.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Met up with kwilson to sell the OM rod and he bought two of these.

Still 2 available. One has a pinhole leak.

$90 for the one without the pinhole. $70 for the one with the pinhole. Been meaning to put a small patch on it but just haven't gotten around to it yet.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$150 picked up.

-Mike


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

Still available?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep!


----------

